# Let's place bets on Hozay's penis



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

Anyone interested in placing a bet on how long it will be till Hozay gets his penis touched? 

I think it will happen between 10:00 - 10:30PM. I don't see them waiting till its very late.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 22, 2010)

cliffs??


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

In the words of Trinity, it's already over.

That's my bet.

ETA: Also, chaz, you need to remember, it's only 4:20 over there right now. You really think it's gonna be another 6 hours?


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

If his date can find his "best friend" anyway...


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

mischel said:


> If his date can find his "best friend" anyway...


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

just sayin' xD
All super fat guys have this funny problem :>


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

mischel said:


> just sayin' xD
> All super fat guys have this funny problem :>



1) He's not "super fat"

AND

2) Speak for yourself buddy. I'm bigger than you and have no problems.


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

You won in every kind of way .

1) I know, besides i always thought he's a girl.... ;D

2) You got a great body ronin. Glad to know you still can wank.


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 22, 2010)

I can wank too at 5'6 402, with a vibrator. Pillows and a semi upright position help as well


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 22, 2010)

Let's NOT derail this thread like this, hmm? Please.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

What the fuck have you guys done to my thread


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> What the fuck have you guys done to my thread



Third word.


----------



## mischel (Oct 22, 2010)

Someone fucked it up, i guess? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddeUeTXUwwM&feature=related


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 22, 2010)

Uh oh, Spaghetti O's!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 22, 2010)

Hahaha, no other bets?


----------



## Christov (Oct 22, 2010)

28 black.




Not those kind of bets? Oh.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Bionic?

Get it giiiiirl.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 22, 2010)

This has to be done by now....


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

She's already hit it 5 times.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

Paquito said:


> She's already hit it 5 times.



Why would she be hitting Hozay? I thought they were friends?


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 22, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Why would she be hitting Hozay? I thought they were friends?



Chaz, do we have to talk about the birds and the bees?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 22, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Chaz, do we have to talk about the birds and the bees?



I'm more of a practical learner


----------



## Paquito (Oct 22, 2010)

When an eggplant and a Mexican love each other very much...


----------



## Esther (Oct 22, 2010)

...they make eggplant burritos!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 22, 2010)

*subscribe*


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 22, 2010)

Back story for those who don't pay attention to the boards all that much?


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 23, 2010)

Hozay went to Vancouver to visit Bionic.

We are all waiting for pronz.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> Hozay went to Vancouver to visit Bionic.
> 
> We are all waiting for pronz.



You're all just sitting around at home waiting for pictures?

Gimme a few minutes.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 23, 2010)

oh a public DIMS Hookup, nice!!!!


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're all just sitting around at home waiting for pictures?



In a word?

YES


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 23, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> You're all just sitting around at home waiting for pictures?



What else would we be doing on a Friday night? 

(Course, that says a lot about me. haha)


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 23, 2010)

For the record, I'm thrilled for you guys but for me, no pic proof or a time-line of events is necessary.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Oct 23, 2010)

This is awesome happy for you guys. I will not be placing a bet though I am underage and stuff and live in the USA. xD


----------



## seasuperchub84 (Oct 23, 2010)

That is awesome. Go Hozay and Bionic!!!!


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm happy for the coupling but one thing has stuck in my head: will both their usernames be semi-phonetically spelled afterwards?


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 24, 2010)

Okay guys Ive been homeworking it all weekend, and waiting for pics.

As has the rest of your message board family.

Pictures, plz?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2010)

Heh, we thought you guys were just giving us a hard time. We have pictures, but they're either of her taking them of me, or me taking them of her. I guess maybe we will post something. For now . . . this


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, we thought you guys were just giving us a hard time. We have pictures, but they're either of her taking them of me, or me taking them of her. I guess maybe we will post something. For now . . . this


I love it. And Timbits too!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 24, 2010)

The hell is a Timbit?

Also, I wish I was that Timbit :smitten::smitten::smitten:

edit: Just googled Timbits. Sounds good!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 24, 2010)

That was REALLY epic.

Also, does anyone else think Hozay sounds more Canadian than Bionic?


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, we thought you guys were just giving us a hard time. We have pictures, but they're either of her taking them of me, or me taking them of her. I guess maybe we will post something. For now . . . this


*
HOZAY so much cuter IRL .:smitten:....i dont know what a timbit is....tim hortons i am guessing*


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 24, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> HOZAY so much cuter IRL .:smitten:....i dont know what a timbit is....tim hortons i am guessing*



Hahaha, thanks 

Yeah, tim hortons version of donut holes.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 24, 2010)

I used to LOVE Timbits when I was a kid. We used to get a box of TH doughnuts and coffee almost every Sunday after church.

I wonder when Timmy Ho will consider his vegan friends and make doughnuts for us 

And Hozay you are cute, but MAN does Bionic have a sexy voice!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2010)

Bionic DOES have a sexy voice!!!!


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Heh, we thought you guys were just giving us a hard time. We have pictures, but they're either of her taking them of me, or me taking them of her. I guess maybe we will post something. For now . . . this



Is your YouTube name a _Hackers_ reference?


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Is your YouTube name a _Hackers_ reference?



OMG, I just saw the video. You're right! Or so it would seem..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 25, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> Is your YouTube name a _Hackers_ reference?





theronin23 said:


> OMG, I just saw the video. You're right! Or so it would seem..



Yes sir it is. It's an old ass handle.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Yes sir it is. It's an old ass handle.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 25, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Also, does anyone else think Hozay sounds more Canadian than Bionic?



i was thinking the same thing! and yeah eggs sounds hawt :wubu:


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 25, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i was thinking the same thing! and yeah eggs sounds hawt :wubu:


Zoe is hotness personified in a bundle of Canadian fury. Much like several of our other resident Canadian FFAs.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

She can make a mean saag and she feeds people donuts

You, sir, have found yourself a winner :bow:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 25, 2010)

I should have posted this here, but for some reason i didn't. Video of eggplant. 

Althought she cut me off before i get could get any good video. She actually was able to reach around and turn off the camera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc


----------



## Zowie (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I should have posted this here, but for some reason i didn't. Video of eggplant.
> 
> Althought she cut me off before i get could get any good video. She actually was able to reach around and turn off the camera.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc



Hahaha, you can see my messy kitchen too. I can't belive you posted this junk.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 25, 2010)

You're in a kitchen? I didn't even pay attention to that...


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I should have posted this here, but for some reason i didn't. Video of eggplant.
> 
> Althought she cut me off before i get could get any good video. She actually was able to reach around and turn off the camera.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhBHK2cBPpc



No homo, but you're cute as fuck together


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 25, 2010)

Kind of a shitty picture, but it's us together


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Kind of a shitty picture, but it's us together


*
super cuteness*


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 25, 2010)

You guys look related


----------



## Zowie (Oct 25, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You guys look related



Fuck, you should see this other picture we have. It was bordering on incest.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Oct 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fuck, you should see this other picture we have. It was bordering on incest.



*well now you gotta show it to us......*


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Oct 25, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> Fuck, you should see this other picture we have. It was bordering on incest.



wincest ............


----------

